# 1968 Schwinn Typhoon



## TheFizzer

I started out with this original paint frame, fork & guard & added everything else.  Just recently added this 24x3 wheel in the back with a 3 speed nexus.  Of course I had to do some stretching of the frame to squeeze it in along with notching the guard & spacing out the sprocket.


----------



## oquinn

*is the tire 26x3 and?*

Do you think the frame would need to be altered on a balloon frame to use a 26" tire?


----------



## TheFizzer

oquinn said:


> Do you think the frame would need to be altered on a balloon frame to use a 26" tire?




The rear is a 24x3 and the front is a 26x2.125.  Most frames will need to be altered


----------



## vontrike

Nice, clean looking bike you have. Love the fat tire.


----------

